# Beginner's frustration



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey!

I have been playing electric for 8 months, after a 23 year break. I bought my first acoustic ever just last week (got a gorgeous Yamaha CPX500-FM).

I recently learned the intro to Roundabout and got the finger picking part all right. My problem is with the chords right after that intro. Three simple chords, which come in rapid succession. I hear a nasty screeching noise every time I change chords, and that noise is driving me insane, especially with the acoustic guitar. 

I am pretty confident that my problem is poor technique, with my fingers sliding on the strings. Aside from slowing down and making sure that my fingers are really off the strings before switching to the next chord, is there anything else I should do? Do you have any suggestions for practice drills that could help me get rid of this problem?

Could there be something else? When I asked at my music store, I was told that this could be taken care of by getting coated strings.

Any comment suggestion would be quite welcome.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sorry Doc*

Probably not what you'd like to hear from us, but it really does come down to just keep practicing the piece. Slow it down until you can get it to the right speed that you like and thats about all you can do. I am not a fan of the idea to change to coated strings to get rid of the slidding noise that we can make when it isn't switched over properly, its better to keep making the mistake till you stop maikng the mistake and that just means repitition on the piece until you find it, frustrating yes, but hey guess what even after many years you still need to practice I do every day ( or at least try to ). 
Keep with it Doc it will come trust me I know I tell myself that every day today will be better then yesterday's work till I am finally happy with what I am producing.Ship


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you were seventeen, I would agree with Ship's advice about strings. But given that you have taken a 23 year break from playing, I'm guessing that you are at least thirty, probably forty-ish. I say go with the coated stings. At our age its all about the joy of playing and if coated strings reduce your frustration and get you to the fun part faster then I'm all for it. Plus coated strings last way longer so you get to save money!


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

What are the three chords ? Maybe we could suggest a voicing that could be easier than the one you are using now.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Doc G said:


> I am pretty confident that my problem is poor technique, with my fingers sliding on the strings. Aside from slowing down and making sure that my fingers are really off the strings before switching to the next chord, is there anything else I should do?


Have you noticed exactly what part of your finger is on the string when you get the string noise? If you're staying right on the most calloused bit when you move that'll get the most noise. If you can rotate your hand just a couple of degrees, really just the slightest bit, to find soft flesh beside the callous then you shouldn't get nearly as much noise. I don't think about doing that while I play but it happens naturally now. It's just the slightest bit of rotation to get onto the soft, fleshy bit instead of the scratchy, calloused bit.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

this bit?
my first thought- those are the 'more than a feeling' chords..but i confess i'm ignorant of who did what first!
maybe try your thumb on a bass note or 2?

|-2--3-2h3p2----0----------------------|
|------------3----3-1-0--3-0-1---0-----|
|------------------------------2---0-2-|
|-0------------------------------------|
|---------------3--------2---0---------|
|--------------------------------3---2-|


----------



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah...thought so. I'll take it slow then. No biggie since I'm mostly into soloing. Thanks a bunch! Doc


----------



## Doc G (Jan 22, 2010)

naisen said:


> this bit?
> my first thought- those are the 'more than a feeling' chords..but i confess i'm ignorant of who did what first!
> maybe try your thumb on a bass note or 2?
> 
> ...


That's the part I master. The part I have problems with is the three chords that follow this (Em / Fm# / G), which I play with the A/D/G strings only.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

maybe if yu mute the strings behind the pick, with the side of your hand- itll allow the intended chord to sound clearer
takes a bit of practice and experimentation to get used to, but if you can keep unnecessary notes from ringing out itll sound cleaner and sharper- palm muting they call it. but dont use your palm. well at least i dont- use the knife edge of your hand that extends from pinky to wrist- the "karate chop" part. dont really apply pressure with it, just use it to keep the open strings from overpowering the noted ones. so yur using the fingers to strum now, not the arm or wrist- with the knife edge of the hand resting on the strings behind where yur picking.


----------

